# Chyna



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My little Chyna girl is growing up! She is now bigger than her big sissy, Ava. And she got her very first hair cut this week. i am in love with this girl...:wub:

I know some of you aren't on FB, so I thought I'd show you here. :innocent:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Awww, look at those cute little faces.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's SO cute Pat!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a total doll Pat. How do you find her temperament compared to Maltese? I am surprised she is already bigger than Ava. Great photo!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is absolutely adorable and her name suites her:wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

She is adorable!! you will also have to a FB page just for her right after you finish Ab's- :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious!! And just look at those expressions on their faces!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh wow == how cute are these 2 sweeties! Looking right at the camera to.

Chyna is a model in the making == course she is getting great coaching from Ava! Love her perfectly symmetrical coloring in her face!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG--they are soooo cute--they look like little stuffed animals--so perfect looking!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C.......Chyna means "cute" in Yiddish:Sooo cute:

H.......How well does that name suits her! :good post - perfect

Y.......Yes, Chyna is just like a stuffed toy :tender:

N.......Need a pupp-sitter? I'm here:blink: 

A.......And I'll keep her for me:HistericalSmiley::yahoo:





*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

awwwww, she's so cute. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat - you know how much I love Chyna. I tried to put her in my bag on my way home from the puppy party, but Pat saw me and wouldn't let little Chyna go. She is so sweet and so cuddlely and gives wonderful kisses and loves to look up at you with her adorable face and you just can't help put pick her up.

Love the shorter cute. So precious!!! <3


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

luvsmalts said:


> Awww, look at those cute little faces.


I love these little faces!!



ckanen2n said:


> Adorable!


Thanks!! 



lydiatug said:


> She's SO cute Pat!!!


Isn't she though, LOL.....I'm not biased....:innocent: 



silverhaven said:


> She is a total doll Pat. How do you find her temperament compared to Maltese? I am surprised she is already bigger than Ava. Great photo!


I've never really known a shih tzu before, but I am totally smitten. Chyna is the sweetest, happiest little dog ever!! a Total lover....and comic.



lynda said:


> She is absolutely adorable and her name suites her:wub:


Thanks. I just love her.



Chardy said:


> She is adorable!! you will also have to a FB page just for her right after you finish Ab's- :HistericalSmiley:


Abbey Dabbey gets plenty of attention around here......she's just not into publicity...



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Absolutely precious!! And just look at those expressions on their faces!!


Chyna is becoming quite the model, she's catching on quickly now. :thumbsup:



MalteseObsessed said:


> Oh wow == how cute are these 2 sweeties! Looking right at the camera to.
> 
> Chyna is a model in the making == course she is getting great coaching from Ava! Love her perfectly symmetrical coloring in her face!


She is so sweet and loving, I am loving this breed!!!



kd1212 said:


> OMG--they are soooo cute--they look like little stuffed animals--so perfect looking!!!


Thanks, they are just as cute in person...I am totally smitten...:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Piccolina said:


> C.......Chyna means "cute" in Yiddish:Sooo cute:
> 
> H.......How well does that name suits her! :good post - perfect
> 
> ...


Awww how sweet!!! I love your poems.... 



pippersmom said:


> awwwww, she's so cute. :wub:





Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat - you know how much I love Chyna. I tried to put her in my bag on my way home from the puppy party, but Pat saw me and wouldn't let little Chyna go. She is so sweet and so cuddlely and gives wonderful kisses and loves to look up at you with her adorable face and you just can't help put pick her up.
> 
> Love the shorter cute. So precious!!! <3


I can't get over how much cuter she is with her new cut!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I tried to put her in my bag on my way home from the puppy party.... <3







This is Lynn:behindsofa: trying to get Chyna:HistericalSmiley:

But Pat said to Lynn: Are you :wacko1: ?

This is Pat sweating "the almost miss":smheat:




Lynn, have a better plan next time:you rock:






*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They both look like little stuffed toys, Pat. I could just eat them up!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Chyna is is adorable. She has the cutest little face, and beautiful coloring.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh how cute she is. What kind of dog is she? How do their personalities compare with the maltese.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't handle how cute they are.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Avid Ava fan on FB! Saw this pic - both are adorable


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Piccolina said:


> This is Lynn:behindsofa: trying to get Chyna:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But Pat said to Lynn: Are you :wacko1: ?
> 
> ...


LMAO :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> LMAO :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:







Could you please de-code "LMAO"? I don't know what it means:blink:






*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LMAO = Laughing My A__ Off!!!

Your post cracked me up. I was laughing so hard.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is so beautiful Pat!


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

So Cute! Your pups always brighten up my facebook feed!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are just too cute!!! Like I said on FB, you should be a pet photographer. You take great pictures!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Pat do you have any idea how big she will get? I know she's not done growing yet, but will she get Abby size?


----------



## Anomoley (Jun 6, 2014)

Neither one of these babies looks real... just too cute to exist in real life!! Amazing; love them both!!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

So very beautiful!

Linda


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's adorable Pat, don't you just love her colouring? I was wondering this too, how many pounds will she be grown up?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have absolutely no idea how big Chyna will get. She was 2.2 lbs when I got her now she's 4 lbs!!! I've never seen a dog eat like her before!!!!! :w00t:

To feed her I have to lock her in the xpen and then put the food in. She eats in about 10 seconds!!!!

I don't over feed her....but I suspect Stan gives her treats when I'm not home.:angry:

I can no longer free fee the kibble, so the rest of the pack has lost weight. :blink:

In three days she'll be 7 months old. Guess we'll all just have to wait and see if she grows larger, or just fills out. She's very skinny.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Awwww Pat, your precious girls:wub: Chyna is adorable:wub:, I love her little face:wub:, Ava is still your itty bitty one:wub:, I am betting it's so much fun watching them play. Your so blessed


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't believe I did not comment on the picture. Just love both dogs. So cute.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my jeez louise!!!!! I cant wrap my head around it!!! I dont know who to stare at? The malt, or the shih tzu??? I was dead set on getting a shih tzu, but no reputable breeders in my area had one at the time, and I wanted a doggy right then and there, as I was so sad I lost my little chihuahua girl. Dont get me wrong, carrie is an adorable, amazing little malt girl, but my heart still melts when I see a perfect little shih tzu like yours. I am sure I have one in my future! You lucky duck!


----------

